# New Autoglym Wax(Paste)



## waxy

Autoglym are set to launch a new Carnauba based paste wax within the next few weeks.According to their head chemist,this wax will be around 40% Carnauba content,and is a blend of other waxes and silicones.

The new 'High definition wax' is deliberately marketed towards the concours crowd,and will have a rrp of around £39.00 for approx 180g tub size.I personaly am not a big user of Autoglym products,but this may be of interest to many.


----------



## Bigpikle

interesting - I guess a 'proper wax' is the one thing missing from their extensive line up. Look forward to seeing what people think of it, as its bound to sell loads with their marketing and distribution channels.


----------



## Gleammachine

Theres already a lot of waxes around in that price bracket will be interesting to see how good it is or wether it's designed at the AG faithful.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

I've been invited by one of their reseller to have a play with it on launch day (3rd March)


----------



## Lion

At last, the SRP has always been good, but i wont be buying it over the £13.99 rrp of the megs paste wax, i think the will struggle to sell it to the public at that price


----------



## Clark @ PB

I can see all the RS owners using it on their concours days etc!


----------



## Epoch

Clark said:


> I can see all the RS owners using it on their concours days etc!


Ooohhh where the handbags smilie :lol:

unfortunatley so true though! :wave:


----------



## RaceGlazer

Very interesting 
I already have 3 cars entered in the Ferrari Owners Club Concours that will use my wax and one of them will win.
And ours has NO SILICONE !!!!


----------



## Ronnie

Clark said:


> I can see all the RS owners using it on their concours days etc!


meeeeeeeaaaawwwww come on Clark own up its really SRP in ur vintage pot we all know!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer

sorry Ronnie, but business is business, us little guys have to fight hard against the multi-million spending corporates, I can't afford full pages in 20 magazines all summer, and what do AG do for this Forum anyway?


----------



## m33porsche

RaceGlazer said:


> sorry Ronnie, but business is business, us little guys have to fight hard against the multi-million spending corporates, I can't afford full pages in 20 magazines all summer, and what do AG do for this Forum anyway?


with you on that - I applaud AG for this foray, it will be asking a lot of the customer base to fork out £40 for a paste wax when they're used to £13.99 price point products. Also, being a paste it will require technique, it's not a point and squirt product. Maybe AG are trying to appeal to a different type of customer, I guess a DW type of customer. BUT, when you are as in to it as a DW member I'm not sure that AG cuts it.

Personally I'd rather go for a more "cottage industry" type wax - more exclusive, more money put into product development rather than marketing and more focus placed on the customer.


----------



## Ultra

my ag man said there was something new. he would,nt tell me cause he would have to kill me type or thing i guessed it was a wax, only time will tell where quality is concerned.


----------



## Rich

If it is anywhere near as good as most of the AG range could be another winner from trusty old Autoglym.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

For anyone who might be interested

http://www.autoglym.com/highdefinitionwax/


----------



## A20 LEE

packaging is a bit poo for a £40 product but i'm sure it will have had alot of R&D put into it that other waxes at this price point can't match.


----------



## RaceGlazer

I hope their chemists are better than their copywriters...'major step forward in product advancement '. This is cringeworthy stuff - and I've been a journalist and marketing man for 15 years....

I agree on the cheap pot, looks crummy.

I also agree that its a big ask from their usual customer base, whom I meet hundreds of every year and won't pay £12.99 for a bottle of my product, so £40 could be a bit much for a boutique wax to a chain store customer base (no offence intended to anyone).

Note: this is purely a personal comment, not with my 'work' hat on.


----------



## prelude_stan

Looks similar in packaging to something like CG XXX wax, albeit with a red lid and a silver line round it :lol:

As racerglazer says, I'm sure a lot of 'normal' consumers who go to halfords to get AG stuff will look at the price tag and think they're having a laugh, and will pick up a pot of turtlewax or something, because they won't know the difference....... and for those who DO know the difference, surely for the price range something like Dodo will be more appealing?

Suppose we'd better see what the results are first if anyone on here gets to test it


----------



## drive 'n' shine

prelude_stan said:


> Suppose we'd better see what the results are first if anyone on here gets to test it


Going to have a play with it on launch day 3/3 - not expecting much TBH


----------



## Dave KG

Away from the Autoglym bashing for the moment and back to discussing the product in hand... I mean, I've read more cringe worthy stuff from certain other wax manufacturers!! :lol: 

As a user of AG products, quite simply because they are excellent at doing what they say on the bottle (especially when used correctly - anyone gaving tried SRP on the PC can surely vouch for this ), I am quite looking forward to trying this out when it becomes available to me... It may not be a fashionably "badge", but Autogylm produce some very useful and worthy products that IMHO hold their heads high amongst the more boutique crowd, mercifully without the boutique price tag. This is a more expensive product, so I will be expecting a lot from it from AG. I will be reserving any judgement on it until I have tried it out though, but I have no reason to suspect that it will be anything aother than a very worthy product going on my experience of Autoglym.


----------



## Avanti

Dave KG said:


> Away from the Autoglym bashing for the moment and back to discussing the product in hand... I mean, I've read more cringe worthy stuff from certain other wax manufacturers!! :lol:
> 
> As a user of AG products, quite simply because they are excellent at doing what they say on the bottle
> snip


Beat me to it Dave, I 'm not sure I will be buying it (although I may let someone buy it for me for my birthday end of march) but indeed, AG products do as described and prove to be good VFM .


----------



## Rich

I did not realise this forum had so many snobs on it. AG SRP and EGP when used correctly will easily produce the results as good and often better then lots of the popular 'fad' type sealants on here.

I can not understand why some many people will spend 40 quid on a pot or Souveran or 32 quid on a pot of Dodo (both of which have issues) and then turn there nose up at something as it contains an AG Badge when no one has even tried it yet.

With Dave - Most of you that [email protected] at AG products don't use them correctly and then moan about it. The only things AG lacked in there range for me where a clay bar and a wax, I could happily do a car with all of there products and just lacked them.


----------



## Avanti

Rich said:


> I did not realise this forum had so many snobs on it. AG SRP and EGP when used correctly will easily produce the results as good and often better then lots of the popular 'fad' type sealants on here.
> 
> I can not understand why some many people will spend 40 quid on a pot or Souveran or 32 quid on a pot of Dodo (both of which have issues) and then turn there nose up at something as it contains an AG Badge when no one has even tried it yet.
> 
> With Dave - Most of you that [email protected] at AG products don't use them correctly and then moan about it. The only things AG lacked in there range for me where a clay bar and a wax, I could happily do a car with all of there products and just lacked them.


Now now, different horses for different courses, each to their own and all that.
I have not tried enough waxes to compare this forthcoming product, I know the sonax extreme 1 promises and delivers and cost less than £10 a tin, there are those in the market to spend £40 or more on waxes and they may be in a better position to compare products


----------



## Dave KG

Rich said:


> I did not realise this forum had so many snobs on it. AG SRP and EGP when used correctly will easily produce the results as good and often better then lots of the popular 'fad' type sealants on here.
> 
> I can not understand why some many people will spend 40 quid on a pot or Souveran or 32 quid on a pot of Dodo (both of which have issues) and then turn there nose up at something as it contains an AG Badge when no one has even tried it yet.
> 
> With Dave - Most of you that [email protected] at AG products don't use them correctly and then moan about it. The only things AG lacked in there range for me where a clay bar and a wax, I could happily do a car with all of there products and just lacked them.


I guess AG are the Vauxhall of Detailing World... Mighty decent products at a sensible price, but completely the wrong badge. Pity really, but hey ho. Each to their own, makes life interesting 

But I'll be reserving my judgement until I've actually tried the product.


----------



## Mossman

Dave - great analogy with Vauxhall - perfect.

I've used most of their stuff in the past, and most of it is OK. Never a fan of SRP though - dusty and hard to use.


----------



## Avanti

Mossman said:


> Dave - great analogy with Vauxhall - perfect.
> 
> I've used most of their stuff in the past, and most of it is OK. Never a fan of SRP though - dusty and hard to use.


Then you are using too much product in one application, always read the label :car:


----------



## Mossman

To be honest, I tried many times, and read the label  
Z*mol all the way now


----------



## Suasexed

Autoglym is something my dad used to use on his cars when I was younger. SRP was his staple all in one car 'polish' that he used to use - it's where I started too when I got my first car. Before I knew how to use it properly I'd smother my paintwork in SRP and it would dust everywhere  But when you use the right technique it's a superb product. EGP is also fantastic as is the glass polish. And for an OTC product the Bumper Care stuff is alright and it's pretty good value seeing as you can just pop to Halfords. I'm not keen on the shampoo though... I got a Autoglym product case free for subscribing to Autocar a few months ago, bonus!

Anyway... I will be interested into hearing how this new wax fairs. I'm also intreaged by Race Glazes waxes and fancy trying out a Dodo wax at some point


----------



## Mr.Mexi

Dave KG said:


> I guess AG are the Vauxhall of Detailing World... Mighty decent products at a sensible price, but completely the wrong badge. Pity really, but hey ho. Each to their own, makes life interesting
> 
> But I'll be reserving my judgement until I've actually tried the product.


I totally agree - I think Autoglym is great compared with the crap turtlewax and car plan sell at the same price - very useable stuff - and a good pedigree.

p.s. Vauxhall over a Ford anyday!


----------



## stupidmonkfish

I dont see anything wrong with the packaging like some of you have noticed, i dont think it looks "crummy".

It will obviosly sell, it will be available in the high street and halfords so the sunday autoglym enthusiast will no doubt give it a try.

I also think it will be as good or better than waxes at the £40 price mark, people seem to think AG are a bit of a no no here but the products have worked for years in the trade and for enthusiasts, and even the general public who wash the car every now and then.

Ive used SRP followed by EGP before and was more than happy with the results and durability, i then bought some Dodo BA removed the AG products and layed 2 coats of the dodo on, IMVHO the AG products out-performed the dodo wax by quite a margin in terms of looks and durability. 

I think the problem is some people have the placebo effect, this product is new and expensive so must look/perform better but thats just not the case.

Oh and someone said it has sillicones in and my wax dosnt,

1: Are sillicones a bad thing to have in a wax?
2: Will it increase looks/durabillity?
3: You also mention the container looking crummy, what will yours look like?

Thanks.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

RaceGlazer said:


> sorry Ronnie, but business is business, us little guys have to fight hard against the multi-million spending corporates, I can't afford full pages in 20 magazines all summer, *and what do AG do for this Forum anyway*?


They may not directly contribute toward the forum BUT they do offer a wide range of products that perform as they say and at a reasonable price that the forum members can use.

Unlike some other companys that charge a fortune for products that are the "best thing since sliced bread" one day and forgoten the next due to hype and false claims.

IMO AG produce some great products and i have always found that the performance of the products match what AG claim, and so i have no reason not to assume that this new wax will deliver what it says it will and i look forward to trying it out, im also going to try out your new wax as i hear good things about that too:thumb:


----------



## sufff

RaceGlazer said:


> swhat do AG do for this Forum anyway?


I'm not taking sides but I think that is an unfair comment.
If you think about it, the other products used by forum members their manufacturers/makers don't do anything for the forum either.
People use the big Z, Swiss, Souvenir etc, they don't do anything either?

I like some AG stuff as it is cheaper than certain companies and some of their products perform really well. I also like Dodo, Megs, CG, Swissvax, list goes on. Point is different companies provide different products and it is not always necessary for one company to have better products than everyone else. In all honesty I do look forward to your wax, will be hopefully using it at some point.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Look interestings, i will be buying it im sure i wont be paying that price tho   AG stuff is good old honest british Quality IMO, and not many companys still have that, all the products of theres that i use are spot on for what they are intended on.


----------



## rubbishboy

stupidmonkfish said:


> 1: Are sillicones a bad thing to have in a wax?


No. A bit of FUD (Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt) always helps the marketing machine along though.



stupidmonkfish said:


> 2: Will it increase looks/durabillity?


Yes, they come in different forms, it can help the looks, help usability, increase durability etc.

I think it looks quite an interesting product actually. Autoglym is a name a lot of people know and trust, especially outside of DW and the whole detailing scene, where they have never heard of some of the brands we use. It will also be easily accessible to them through normal Autoglym stockists. It's not going to appeal to the t-cut brigade, but then I don't think it's supposed to.


----------



## GAZA62

Dave KG said:


> Away from the Autoglym bashing for the moment and back to discussing the product in hand... I mean, I've read more cringe worthy stuff from certain other wax manufacturers!! :lol:
> 
> As a user of AG products, quite simply because they are excellent at doing what they say on the bottle (especially when used correctly - anyone gaving tried SRP on the PC can surely vouch for this ), I am quite looking forward to trying this out when it becomes available to me... It may not be a fashionably "badge", but Autogylm produce some very useful and worthy products that IMHO hold their heads high amongst the more boutique crowd, mercifully without the boutique price tag. This is a more expensive product, so I will be expecting a lot from it from AG. I will be reserving any judgement on it until I have tried it out though, but I have no reason to suspect that it will be anything aother than a very worthy product going on my experience of Autoglym.


 Well said :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

I think that it comes down to trends and what is fashionable to use and as previously stated AG products are often overlooked because of the label.

AG has been going for decades and is still an excellent product that as already stated, is often underrated because it's not "the in thing" to use.

Whilst I think they have priced the new wax a little high for the AG faithful I'm sure it will sell well and I for one will reserve my judgement until I've tried it.

There is a huge chunk of the public that have never heard of DW and are unaware of alternatives to the Halfrauds range of AG & Megs.

As with most products if applied correctly excellent results are achieved.

*SRP*


----------



## jonnie5

I for one am now looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Guest

I willl certainly be buying a pot. If SRP and EGP are anything to go by, this will be a good product.


----------



## Brazo

I'd be surprised if they didn't slip some cleaners in!


----------



## PootleFlump

Looks an interesting product but £40 strikes me as being a little steep. Does come with a nice looking MF. I'd have thought they should have placed it at the £19.99 price point though maybe through a smaller tub size. I'm sure with the muscle of AG it will be a superb product which will exceed expectations.

I've used AG SRP for more than 10 years and they sell great products. The product I was using back in the 90's when I got my first car is not the same as they sell today I'm convinced of that. Back then it was dusty, but it seems less so now to the point that dusting has been virtually eliminated, so I reckon it's been reformulated and improved over the years. I could be wrong or maybe my technique has improved.

Does anyone remember jetseal, that was the in product for 5 minutes?


----------



## VIPER

Been interesting reading, this thread. I will reserve my judgement on it until I've either tried it myself, or seen a live demo of it (as we should all do really - some of the small independant wax manufacturers wouldn't like it if some of their products copped for some flak before they'd even been launched - let's just wait and see and give it the benefit of the doubt).
I agree with a couple things that have been said - the packaging could have been to look a little more 'exclusive' and in keeping with the price (although it does have to fit into the AG brand id), although having said that, it's the wax inside that counts. I do think the price will be just too high to tempt the 'non DW aware' customer away from their £10-15 budget for a car care product.
Look forward to seeing a few reviews when it's launched.

Actually with there being a lot of paste waxes in the £20-40 price bracket, it would be great to see a long term back to back test of say, half a dozen to see which ones cut it and which don't. I'm thinking along the lines of when a new car is launched into the market and it's put up against the established rivals.
So, the 6 could be - this new AG wax, Raceglaze's forthcoming wax, one of the Dodo range, Victorias Concours, CG's 5050 and Z Carbon.
I know the logistics involved in doing this would be difficult but I think a lot of us would like to see it done. (so if anyone's got an old bonnet they could deswirl and mask up into 6 strips and about £200 to blow on 6 pots of wax, that would great LOL!)


----------



## PJS

Don't rule out AG maybe making a play for a range of product in the upper level echelon. Starting with their wax, they could soon flesh out the range, which Halfords may or may not be involved in, unless they're the drivers behind the business and marketing decision AG has taken.


----------



## m500dpp

Oddly I think the price will help it sell!!! Many assume that the more you paythe better the product must be! (and we have loads of examples on here with the high end waxes some of us use!!!) If its the only premium wax at halfrauds I reckon it will do well, and the inclusion of applicator and MF cloth makes it a complete waxing "system"!!!!


----------



## RaceGlazer

Not sure what to post, having just updated myself on the thread and some sage comments, which is interesting.
from a pure marketing perspective (which is what I studied and practiced for 10+ years) the move by AG is fascinating. It remains to be seen if it will work - the Vauxhall analogy was perfect, as they finally gave up on model extension into the top exec sector after the Omega, which was a damn good car (well, the one I had was).


----------



## Deanoecosse

Personally I think the price is spot on. It will make it the most expensive wax in the high street shops eg Halfords but although "expensive" compared to the usual Halfords offerings, its not a massive financial step up for your loyal AutoGlym buyers and i think they will make this wax a real success.
AG more than any other brand, is probably thought of as the "Rolls Royce" of car care products amongst the average Joe in the street and I'm certain this wax will be a big seller for them.
I was at the Auto Glym factory 6 months ago and while speaking to their technical bods, they mentioned a quality paste wax was coming up, but due to their existing customer base (ie the average punter in the street, non hardcore detailing fraternity) they were working on making it as easy to use as possible. With AG's technical know how, I'd go as far as saying this will be one of the best waxes on the market in the sub £200 range.


----------



## Paddy-1

Will AG do any samples?


----------



## Deanoecosse

Paddy said:


> Will AG do any samples?


I'm sure your local rep would sort you out, I'm phoning mine tomorrow to find out.


----------



## Paddy-1

never thought about that.do you think halfords will stock it? I have emailed AG to see if they ae doing any samples.


----------



## Deanoecosse

Paddy said:


> never thought about that.do you think halfords will stock it? I have emailed AG to see if they ae doing any samples.


Halfords will be their main selling point, although if you have an AG rep handy the price will be a fair bit lower than 40 quid:thumb:

I've just mailed the technical manager at AG to try to blag some samples.


----------



## Paddy-1

When is it launched again? doesnt say on AG website.


----------



## RaceGlazer

'this will be one of the best waxes on the market in the sub £200 range.'

May be pushing it a bit far deano?


----------



## Rich

RaceGlazer said:


> 'this will be one of the best waxes on the market in the sub £200 range.'
> 
> May be pushing it a bit far deano?


Without trying it how are we to know ?

I can't see why it won't be punching above it's weight with the big money products ? Lot's of other products do and they don't have the years of experience AG do in making products. On the back of how good many of there other products are, the missing link in there range may just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## RaceGlazer

true - maybe right, we won't know for a while, maybe the huge margins the high street retailers need mean very little money goes into the product and its trading off its brand name ?

Seeing as they bought a tub of Onyx off me when i was selling that, its a pointer to where they are aiming - they didn't buy Saphir. I did call them back to say they needed Cleaner Fluid, to much hilarity - they thought I wouldn't look to see who the order was from !!
PS They took my advice!

Judgement duly reserved.


----------



## Rich

lol - superb tale !

Well being sold in the same price bracket nice to see they did a fair test ! Aside from my BOS the Onyx is my favourite wax ever so if the AG is anywhere as good I will be happy.

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## bidderman1969

some AG's stuff didnt seem to last very long when i used to use it, still use some of their stuff tho, glass cleaner/polish for example


----------



## MrD06

ok Zym01 charge £10 for a microfibre polishing cloth 

you get a nice red one free with AG Wax 

THey will have done the research and I think it will be a great product.

As people on here know its the prep which makes the car not the wax imho
all the better wax's do is last longer.
I love the finish on PS21 wax but it only lasted 1 wash lol
Zym01 Carbon has been very good to me and I love that wax and it lasts a couple of months

I have now got concours which is said to last even longer.

But as far as just finished wax look imho thay all just about look the same.


----------



## VIPER

MrD06 said:


> ok Zym01 charge £10 for a microfibre polishing cloth
> 
> you get a nice red one free with AG Wax
> 
> THey will have done the research and I think it will be a great product.
> 
> *As people on here know its the prep which makes the car* not the wax imho
> all the better wax's do is last longer.
> I love the finish on PS21 wax but it only lasted 1 wash lol
> Zym01 Carbon has been very good to me and I love that wax and it lasts a couple of months
> 
> I have now got concours which is said to last even longer.
> 
> But as far as just finished wax look imho thay all just about look the same.


Very good point. The trouble is, a lot of (non DW) people taking the plunge with this new wax from Halfords will simply see it as a 'better' version of SRP or EGP (or a substitute for both) and without the knowledge that we all have on here about the importance of the prep work, will be putting it on cars with swirls, cars with old LSPs already on so affecting the bonding etc. In this respect, many are likely to be disappointed with the finished looks and/or the durability which will be no fault of the wax itself. I don't doubt that there will be instructions inside highlighting the correct prep and application methods, but realistically, how many are going to read them?

(might have been a good idea for AG to have put a small sample of SRP in the box (just enough to do a car) with specific instructions about using it before applying the wax to make sure the final result was more likely to be what the AG chemists would want the user to see. I'm sure they could have covered the cost of that to help with the success of the wax in the long term).


----------



## AndyC

The AG bashers should listen to rich - the man's won some serious silverware using AG products over the years, proving that there's no substitute for proper old fashioned elbow grease and attention to detail.

AG have maybe woken up to the expansion in the detailing scene - I'll be interested to see how many tubs they can shift in Halfords at £40 a go!


----------



## Black 125

Looks like AG will be giving away up to 160 units to the owners of the performance cars exhibited at the PH Show at the NEC last month.

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=17653


----------



## VIPER

Expect to see some on ebay then well before Halfords and the like get them.


----------



## PJS

Black 125 said:


> Looks like AG will be giving away up to 160 units to the owners of the performance cars exhibited at the PH Show at the NEC last month.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=17653


Pure marketing stunt, by both PH and AG. You can bet PH negotiated with AG to 'provide' 160 tubs, given it was PH's faux pas with the company they were linked with, doing the cleaning.
AG didn't magnanimously offer 160 tubs to PH to give to their aggrieved members to smooth over another company's screw up, or PH's own, if they got the wrong end of the stick when negotiating to have all members' cars detailed, and announcing this was what was going to happen if you offered yours up.

Wonder how much AG spend on advertising with Haymarket (who owns PH after all), and in return for 'offering' the wax, will be kept sweet.


----------



## Deanoecosse

A good bit of marketing by Auto Glym if you ask me. Ideal opportunity to get their new wax known amongst the car mad public. I'm sure if wasnt a freebie by AG either, I'm sure PH negotiated a big discount to procure the product and try to save themselves a bit of face after their show balls up


----------



## clipstone

What happened with the PH show?


----------



## PJS

As in the whole sheebang?
Well, Zymöl UK's detailing division (Parc Ferme) were supposed to have been negotiated into a deal whereby PH members who brought their cars along to the show, would receive a free detail, as well as 2 all weekend tickets inc. access to "the show" on Friday.
Needless to say, all there was was one hose outside, and those who couldn't be bothered to queue to use it, thinking the car was going to be done inside anyway, found that wasn't the case, and some chaps where seen with mucky rags and a bottle of something, giving the odd car a wipe over.
Suffice it to say, a lot of the 160 who made the effort, ended up displaying a fairly filthy car, and at least one or two who'd had theirs detailed no long before the event, found theirs needed redoing afterwards.

All in all, a very poor showing by both Haymarket (in PH 'guise) and Parc Ferme. Not quite sure if PH picked up PF's offer to detail (meaning QD spray) as a full wash/wax, and even polish or whether PF didn't expect as many to turn up, so got caught with their trousers well and truly down round their ankles.
Either way, a lot of unhappy members, some of whom flew home and back down again, as well as driving there and back - all out of their own pocket.
Those 911 Turbos don't exactly give 40mpg when driven all the way from oop norf, apparently!

The Lambo on one stand - away from the cattle barn where the PHer's cars where "on display" was riddled with defects.


----------



## Jace

There is only one way to judge it & thats to use it or see its results, so who's gona be 1st to post up some detailing & use of it ?






It would be a good move on AG's part if they had a "presence" here on DW, I'd like to think they read what goes on, but who knows. Being a home grown brand you'd think they would be, even Megs had Julie at one time.


----------



## Guest

I too would like to see AG on here, even if only a hello and this is what we do, or maybe offer valet tuition to people instead of having to go via dealers.

I think its a smart move by AG to "give away" 160 tubs with the applicators and cloth to such a big forum.


----------



## Destroyers

I'm not sure how people can call a SEPERATE webpage (it does not even appear on thier main website!), and news article on pistonheads "mass marketing"...


----------



## dominic84

I think we should all take a minute to remember that DW has around 12 000 members out of the 60 000 000 UK population and this is no doubt the reason why a company as large as Autoglym doesn't feel the need to make a presence here... 

I'm not criticising DW but AG can and do target far more potential customers through magazines, the press etc. It would seem when reading some of the posts in this thread a few people are guilty of being stuck in a DW micro climate!

Everyone is entitled to like AG or not but one thing is for certain they will have done their homework with this product.


----------



## Antbunt

all being well i will have a pot to try a week on tuesday. so we will see what its like


----------



## RaceGlazer

PJS is probably spot on - a stunt and carefully costed out by both parties.

Just to clarify that Parc Ferme are an authorised Z detailing company, one of about 12 in the UK, and though have shared directors with Z UK, are a separate limited company - they are not Z's UK detailing arm.

I am VERY glad I didn't pay to have a stand at the PH Show - absolute waste of time and top price - about twice teh rate of the NEC Classic motorshow, and makes Goodwood look cheap. Can't see it happening next year.


----------



## s2kpaul

hmm intresting but 80% of the halfrauds brigade are use gonu whoop this on a just washed car, no polish nothing. result i dunno. But i think it might be a decent product if used with srp ????


----------



## G51 NAV

I was once an AG disciple..I touched nothing else. Then I smelled the coffee and joined the Meguiar's forum one day, finding detailers who used Meg's and loads of other stuff, they seemed to know what they were talking about, and I realised just how much i'd had my head buried up my a*se.

What the forum-members said about clays, polishes, sealants and waxes made sense to me, Meg's and others had products in their consumer range targetted specifically at people like that, but AG never really marketed their stuff at that level. At the time they only marketed one consumer polish (SRP) and a sealant (EGP), with very few consumer-grade products aimed at paint-correction/deswirling (only Paint Renovator) or quick-detailing (e.g.: an equivalent of Meg's QD and clay-kit etc).

I also questioned AG's advice to dry your car off with their "hydra-flexiblade" - little more than a windscreen-wiper with a plastic handle, (seemed a great way to get perfectly-straight scratches down your paintwork) and cotton polishing-cloths! AAAGHH!!!.

I also frowned when I bought a can of AG Wheel Sealant and found it seemed to be to be EXACTLY the same product as Instant Show Shine: same smell, same consistency, same result, same everything, imo same product with a different label.

The final nail in their coffin for me was when they jumped on the now-fashionable bandwagon of offering "lifetime" dealer-applied paint-sealants, which just seemed a pure and utter marketing ploy.

Don't get me wrong they do make great products, but there's too much of a marketing-machine behind them I reckon these days: they know they're regarded by the Halford's brigade as "one step above Turtle wax", slap a HRH insignia on a bottle with minimalist, functional labelling, pay high-end car manufacturers to endorse your products and it makes it look all bourgeois and elite.

None the less, I will be still looking forward to seeing some results of the new wax and hearing how you guys who know far more than me rate it against its peers.

[/soapbox] :lol:


----------



## Destroyers

Jace said:


> It would be a good move on AG's part if they had a "presence" here on DW, I'd like to think they read what goes on, but who knows. Being a home grown brand you'd think they would be, even Megs had Julie at one time.


Not sure it would be a good move, some may just see it as them trying to advertise a product, imagine if they came along and made a post regarding thier HD wax, people would just accuse them of trying to advertise, and they wouldn't be able to say much anyway regarding thier products vs others due to legal issues.

Autoglym aren't really that bigger company you know, and they have built up a good reputation a lot longer than any other companies, are many other products that have been around as SRP, EGP and CGP? People have been using SRP on thier cars for upto 2 decades now.

They also used to be reccomended by many manafacturers because of thier genuine good products, not cheap rubbish which may damage the vehicle.

I agree with you G51 NAV that they shouldn't be reccomending people wash thier cars with sponges, infact, they would probably be onto a total winner if they released a wash mitt of some sort, many people down halfords would get one if they sold it at a reasonable price. Not sure why they still reccomend a sponge as since they dont sell one it wouldn't affect thier profits either way.

I'd also agree with you regarding some of thier similar but different name products, such as Instant Tyre Shine which is basically Vinyl and Rubber care without the smell, they ought to have formulated a proper, long-lasting tyre shine product, not one that washes off straight away with the hose pipe. They also could have done a better job at thier Microfibre finishing cloth, especially considering the huge price they are sold for.

I'm quite looking forward to seeing some reviews on this Wax


----------



## Autoglym Fan

.........


----------



## Avanti

Autoglym Fan said:


> I have had a demo of this wax and have used it myself. Everyone that has any reservations about this product and Autoglym as a company are gonna eat their words when they get to play with it. It completely out performs anything I have ever seen before. It's brilliant!!!


heh heh , love this post , especially as it is a 1st post


----------



## Mossman

He he!!! Brand evangelism at its finest!


----------



## Guest

well it looks like AG have a presence on DW now lol


----------



## RaceGlazer

ha ha ha

I wonder how many more evangelical first posts are going to appear on this thread ? Half their head office by lunchtime I reckon...


----------



## AndyC

RaceGlazer said:


> I am VERY glad I didn't pay to have a stand at the PH Show - absolute waste of time and top price - about twice teh rate of the NEC Classic motorshow, and makes Goodwood look cheap. Can't see it happening next year.


Not entirely true Mark - remember Haymarket own Autosport and also PH and I was told by one of my clients that they'd paid zip for their stand in the PH and most of those displaying had also paid nowt other than for display boards - must have grated a bit with those who'd paid through the nose for what's turned into a "kids nabbing free carrier bags" type event.

I still think AG have cottoned on to the "expensive wax" thing generally and fair play to them as they're not exactly novices at the whole car care lark (although I'd still prefer to see their prefectly groomed staff demonstrate products on an old car with buggered paintwork at shows rather than the brand new cars they usually use). Whether the majority will shell out £40-odd for a wax when they're in Halfords remains to be seen but I guess if even 10% of DW members buy a pot, that's still 1200 units shifted.


----------



## Gandi

I for one will be looking forward to trying this wax when its available


----------



## Destroyers

Autoglym Fan said:


> I have had a demo of this wax and have used it myself.


Yeah right!!


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Destroyers said:


> Yeah right!!


time will tell, i bet its a good' un tho.


----------



## RaceGlazer

I might have got a few extra carrier bags printed up and gone if it was free...they had no-one there doing detailing products apart from Z, and certianly nowt on covers, dehumidifiers etc.
Then again, so soon after Chrostmas I didn't fancy a 3 day show and reckon few were buying as too soon after wallet emptying for present.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Autoglym Fan said:


> I have had a demo of this wax and have used it myself. Everyone that has any reservations about this product and Autoglym as a company are gonna eat their words when they get to play with it. It completely out performs anything I have ever seen before. It's brilliant!!!


 LOL

Must remember to get pj to change his log in to 'Dodo Fan' and post this kind of stuff when we launch a new product. It's priceless. :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump

Autoglym Fan said:


> I have had a demo of this wax and have used it myself. Everyone that has any reservations about this product and Autoglym as a company are gonna eat their words when they get to play with it. It completely out performs anything I have ever seen before. It's brilliant!!!


What a silly post, someone thought they'd have some fun and stir up this post. It ain't going to work.

Personally I'm looking forward to this new wax, I've been using AG for 15 years and still think their products are very good.

As for the remarks on sponges, I hate wash mitts and won't use one, but I'm not a hardcore no swirls type guy. ***** sell sponges.....


----------



## Brazo

Hmmm it will be interesting to see who autoglym fan really is when they trip the multiple accounts detector!


----------



## Rich

Destroyers said:


> Not sure it would be a good move, some may just see it as them trying to advertise a product, imagine if they came along and made a post regarding thier HD wax, people would just accuse them of trying to advertise, and they wouldn't be able to say much anyway regarding thier products vs others due to legal issues.
> 
> Autoglym aren't really that bigger company you know, and they have built up a good reputation a lot longer than any other companies, are many other products that have been around as SRP, EGP and CGP? People have been using SRP on thier cars for upto 2 decades now.
> 
> They also used to be reccomended by many manafacturers because of thier genuine good products, not cheap rubbish which may damage the vehicle.
> 
> I agree with you G51 NAV that they shouldn't be reccomending people wash thier cars with sponges, infact, they would probably be onto a total winner if they released a wash mitt of some sort, many people down halfords would get one if they sold it at a reasonable price. Not sure why they still reccomend a sponge as since they dont sell one it wouldn't affect thier profits either way.
> 
> I'd also agree with you regarding some of thier similar but different name products, such as Instant Tyre Shine which is basically Vinyl and Rubber care without the smell, they ought to have formulated a proper, long-lasting tyre shine product, not one that washes off straight away with the hose pipe. They also could have done a better job at thier Microfibre finishing cloth, especially considering the huge price they are sold for.
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to seeing some reviews on this Wax


The fact that people have been using a SRP for 2 decades is testament to how good a product it is.

As for the sponges - So it is ok for ***** to recommend it and sell over priced ones ?


----------



## A20 LEE

Anyone thinking group buy?


----------



## PJS

Nope!


----------



## Neil_M

Flip there are some strong opinions out there!

At the end of the day none of us are using the same products as each other. Everyone has different likes and dislikes about various products.

I for one have a various selection of products in my detailing collection from different manufacturers. I buy something on how suitable it is, its performance and value for money. I dont care who makes it.

Why not wait and see how the product performs and go from there?


----------



## Thomas_Si

*Me First *

I use Autoglym products to keep my car in good shape. They are good value for the money & I understand the product range.

Thing like Megs #43 means absolutely nothing to me. If they called it Tyre Shine or something I might try it.:speechles

I'll give the wax a try as I've never used a wax before. I normally apply UDG then EGP which gives a good finish.

Should be interesting to see the effect the wax gives on top of these.

Would be interesting if they went for an enthusiast line. Offering Mitts, clays etc, don't see it in the near future though.

I'll write up my detail with the wax when I get it. going to do the underside of my bonnet too:driver:


----------



## jonnie5

Thomas_Si said:


> I use Autoglym products to keep my car in good shape. They are good value for the money & I understand the product range.
> 
> Thing like Megs #43 means absolutely nothing to me. If they called it Tyre Shine or something I might try it.:speechles
> 
> I'll give the wax a try as I've never used a wax before. I normally apply UDG then EGP which gives a good finish.
> 
> Should be interesting to see the effect the wax gives on top of these.
> 
> Would be interesting if they went for an enthusiast line. Offering Mitts, clays etc, don't see it in the near future though.
> 
> I'll write up my detail with the wax when I get it. going to do the underside of my bonnet too:driver:


Just out of interest how did you find the Ultra Deep shine with the Extra Gloss Protection? The EGP is ment to work with Super Resin Polish and doesn't bond to the UDS.UDS is an all in one product ment to be used on its own

Regarding the Megs numbers its quite easy once you have been round them for a while. The number actually make it easier to identifiy them once you know what the do/are


----------



## bidderman1969

dont think it'll last long under the bonnet


----------



## Thomas_Si

Probably won't last long. Just want to some protection on the bottom of the inside wings so the wet road slush runs off a bit better.

Then I can get onto all the rusty hose clips and odd bolt heads.  

EGP works well with UGP. Just deepens the shine a bit. Know its supposed to be an all in one but I like to make sure it's well sealed. Doing my weekly AG detail on Sunday will post a write up.:wave:


----------



## jonnie5

Thomas_Si said:


> Probably won't last long. Just want to some protection on the bottom of the inside wings so the wet road slush runs off a bit better.
> 
> Then I can get onto all the rusty hose clips and odd bolt heads.
> 
> EGP works well with UGP. Just deepens the shine a bit. Know its supposed to be an all in one but I like to make sure it's well sealed. Doing my weekly AG detail on Sunday will post a write up.:wave:


Do you mean Ultra Deep Shine (UDS) as I have emailed Autoglym themself before asking about this and they said Ultra Deep Shine (UDS) is not to be used with Extra Gloss Protection (EGP) as it doesn not bond to UDS! I'm sure a few people on here have also found this out.


----------



## Thomas_Si

Might explain why it's pretty horrbile to apply. Just put the wax on top of it from now on.

Looking forward to trying this wax as I've never used any before, hoping to get a deeper shine.

Next up is trying out some clay when iget the courage.


----------



## dominic84

> Might explain why it's pretty horrbile to apply. Just put the wax on top of it from now on.


Isn't this because it UDS contains dyes/colours a bit like colour magic and Zym0l rouge?


----------



## jonnie5

Thomas_Si said:


> Might explain why it's pretty horrbile to apply. Just put the wax on top of it from now on.
> 
> Looking forward to trying this wax as I've never used any before, hoping to get a deeper shine.
> 
> Next up is trying out some clay when iget the courage.


I should expect the new AG wax to be as good if not better that the Megs enthusiast range and to be up there with Poorboys and even more respected names in the business. They have a heritage to live upto. I would deffo try a paste wax.


----------



## jonnie5

dominic84 said:


> Isn't this because it UDS contains dyes/colours a bit like colour magic and Zym0l rouge?


I dont think so, but I'm not sure. The polish itself is white in color and has the same texture as SRP. So I dont think that there is dye in the mix. I think it just easier not to produce streaks and hologramms when using it ,that will show up on dark or black colors


----------



## Destroyers

EGP basically removes the fillers/enhancers that UDS is all about, they are not compatible, autoglym emphasise this quite a bit 

Autoglym really do need to get this product right otherwise they will be laughed off the market. They would be stupid to release an inferior product.


----------



## jonnie5

Destroyers said:


> EGP basically removes the fillers/enhancers that UDS is all about, they are not compatible, autoglym emphasise this quite a bit
> 
> Autoglym really do need to get this product right otherwise they will be laughed off the market. They would be stupid to release an inferior product.


You aren't any chance employed by them?


----------



## Ebonic

this looks interesting. i'll be trying some as i have a big soft spot for AG.


----------



## Destroyers

jonnie5 said:


> You aren't any chance employed by them?


I wish I was, then I wouldn't need to buy some of thier products off ebay due to thier high prices :lol:

There are many threads about people saying EGP seems to start showing the streaks and swirls that UDS has just masked, not sure about this forum but if you google "ultra deep shine forum" there are many discussion threads out there about it.

I just happen to think on the general, thier core products are good


----------



## markbigears

I can't see how EGP can remove the fillers in UDS because if thats the case it would do the the same to SRP. I've used UDS over SRP and EGP with no problems. Thats not to say I see any difference. Was just about to order some Vics concours but will hold out to see the verdict on this new wax. I'm a big fan of Autoglym products and its nice to see others arn't afraid to admit it either, sometimes reading these forums I get the impression you are not considered a serious detailer if you use their products. It's funny, I buy other more expensive products but still come back to Autoglym. I would'nt be without SRP and its served me well (should I say fantastic) on the concours circuit over the years.:wave:


----------



## Thomas_Si

markbigears said:


> I can't see how EGP can remove the fillers in UDS because if thats the case it would do the the same to SRP. I've used UDS over SRP and EGP with no problems. Thats not to say I see any difference. Was just about to order some Vics concours but will hold out to see the verdict on this new wax. I'm a big fan of Autoglym products and its nice to see others arn't afraid to admit it either, sometimes reading these forums I get the impression you are not considered a serious detailer if you use their products. It's funny, I buy other more expensive products but still come back to Autoglym. I would'nt be without SRP and its served me well (should I say fantastic) on the concours circuit over the years.:wave:


There are better products out there but for me they're easily available from Halfords I don't have to order them over the net and wait for them. I understand their range and I haven't had a product from them thats not produced a good result yet. AsI said before they offer great value for money and are a lot better than the Car Plan equivalents for not a lot more money. I don't have lots of money to spend on products having just bought a house.

I consider myself a serious detailer and I use all Ag products. I get good results on the cars I do. Although some concours would be nice if I ever win the lottery, or if anyone wasnts to lend me some.:wave:

Ag should bring out a wash mitt and some clays now


----------



## alanjo99

Must admit MOST (not all) AG products I can get on with if used correctly.

Whilst like other people - I have a vast array of other brand products too.

We don't know what the wax is going to be like - and posting negative comments about it before its for sale and being trialed for durability etc is IMHO crazy. 

It may be pants , maybe middle of the road , maybe a Zymoile killer - we dunno.

If it is worth the money then why not have a GB ?!?

Just because AG are not 'present' on DW they shouldn't be knocked for that. Many other companies are not present on here but still have great products in their range and don't get the stick AG get.

Just my 2p's - and no , I don't work for AG !! 

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thats it, lets just wait and see what its like in terms of ease of use, durability and vfm.

I would be in for a GB if the above is favourable.

(and i dont work for AG either  )


----------



## dominic84

> Ag should bring out a wash mitt and some clays now


But they don't really need to make a clay as such because they already produce a product called out Fallout Remover in the trade range which does pretty much what it says on the tin


----------



## Guest

Cant say I have ever heard of that, but thats because I cant get hold of the trade range either!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Interesting thread this!...good read & some valid opinions/statements.

I should be seeing a sample next week so hopefully get a writeup sorted for it & maybe some pics of the packaging which seems to have been mentioned a fair bit.:thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971

I've always been of the opinion don't knock it till you've tried it.

Having only just got into this detailing lark and very much a convert as I hardly ever washed my cars never mind polished them I can't see why people are knocking AG. On the odd occasion that I have used their products I have been fairly impressed, if nothing else just for self satisfaction at my throbbing arm  

Having said that I am going to bet getting some Mez stuff very soon but will quite happily try AG HDW if the reviews are good, after all why not.

When you have as bigger beast I as have wax's costs etc definately play a part.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

dominic84 said:


> But they don't really need to make a clay as such because they already produce a product called out Fallout Remover in the trade range which does pretty much what it says on the tin


When i was up at AG a cpl of years back they had attempted to make a clay, but it kept breaking up and falling apart after a few uses.

And TBH fallout remover really wouldn't be advisable to the Halfrauds brigade, think of all the respray claims for misuse of product and not to mention chemical burns! and would be major overkill for removing light contaminents


----------



## Rich

Destroyers said:


> EGP basically removes the fillers/enhancers that UDS is all about, they are not compatible, autoglym emphasise this quite a bit
> 
> Autoglym really do need to get this product right otherwise they will be laughed off the market. They would be stupid to release an inferior product.


EGP not being used over UDS is more to do with the fact it won't bond properly like it will over SRP.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

chrisfoster1971 said:


> I've always been of the opinion don't knock it till you've tried it.
> 
> Having only just got into this detailing lark and very much a convert as I hardly ever washed my cars never mind polished them I can't see why people are knocking AG. On the odd occasion that I have used their products I have been fairly impressed, if nothing else just for *self satisfaction at my throbbing arm*
> 
> Having said that I am going to bet getting some Mez stuff very soon but will quite happily try AG HDW if the reviews are good, after all why not.
> 
> *When you have as bigger beast I as have *wax's costs etc definately play a part.


Less about your throbbing arm and big beast please :lol: :lol: :lol:

:tumbleweed:


----------



## A20 LEE

B19 OJM said:


> (I do work for Autoglym!)


*cough*, mention group buy on monday


----------



## bidderman1969

i agree, its not as if they make things that arent good


----------



## chrisfoster1971

StupidMonkFish.

I knew someone would play my words... Didn't quite expect it to be taken quite like that.

Reason for throbbing arm was the 11 hours or rotary work on my ( huge beast )Mitsubishi Delica... this was before finding this forum. I stupidly used the Farecla G3 paste and a silverline rotary and managed to create lovely holograms etc but spoke to Rich at PolishedBliss who has pointed me in the direction to go so when they have everything in stock I will be getting myself truly sorted.

Glad it brought a smile to your face..:lol:


----------



## DPN

I got my new AG wax this morning.............:thumb:


----------



## Gandi

DPN said:


> I got my new AG wax this morning.............:thumb:


From???


----------



## Neil_M

Oops sorry I thought you were chatting about some AG stuff there.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

I'm off out to try the new AG wax in about an hour


----------



## markbigears

When's this wax avalible to the great unwashed?


----------



## VIPER

drive 'n' shine said:


> I'm off out to try the new AG wax in about an hour


Come on, you must have tried it by now? :lol:


----------



## Jace

DPN said:


> I got my new AG wax this morning.............:thumb:


Results here :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60439

:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Well heres my one fresh of the product line at Letchworth - got to say very impressed with the packaging. Comes with 2 foam applicators and an MF



















Pot is very similar to P21s - smells/feels similar to CG XXX, easy on and easy off - only tried a little bit on a metallic grey car that had no real prior prep so can't really comment on looks.

Will give it a proper try out this week some time and report on durability over the coming weeks


----------



## Gleammachine

Looks pretty smart.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm getting some on Wednesday for £35! Will report back as to how it works on my Panther Black Fiesta.


----------



## bopperh1981

hi lads
iv got to try the new autoglym HD wax but was swarn to secrecy by there marketing manager and wasnt allow to tlk about it till day

Just one line boys
'ITS THE MUTTS NUTS'


----------



## A20 LEE

will it be in Halfrauds soon?


----------



## chrisfoster1971

Some already on fleabay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autoglym-New-...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GateKiller

bopperh1981 said:


> hi lads
> iv got to try the new autoglym HD wax but was swarn to secrecy by there marketing manager and wasnt allow to tlk about it till day
> 
> Just one line boys
> 'ITS THE MUTTS NUTS'


O'rly?


----------



## Suasexed

chrisfoster1971 said:


> Some already on fleabay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autoglym-New-...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Also here - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/autoglym-auto...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem - Bit cheaper and has free delivery. 29 pots available!


----------



## Guest

any trader able to organise a group buy on this?


----------



## Guest

£15? 

Maybe less?

(worth trying)


----------



## DPN

matt1263 said:


> £15?
> 
> Maybe less?
> 
> (worth trying)


£15 now that would be a serious group buy price.

It retails at £39.99


----------



## DPN

chrisfoster1971 said:


> Some already on fleabay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autoglym-New-...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The same seller has more in the shop. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

LOL

But if you dont ask, you dont get.


----------



## EliteCarCare

matt1263 said:


> any trader able to organise a group buy on this?


I'm sure we can sort something out.... :thumb:


----------



## Suasexed

Nice one  i am eager to here what people think of this wax!


----------



## PootleFlump

Got my pot today. Not tried it yet but the packaging is certainly flash, hopefully the wax will live up to the promise.....


----------



## VIPER

Has anyone done any tests of this yet (with pics if possible)?


----------



## Gandi

With any luck i MITE be getting a/some samples of this, if i get more than 2 im sure i can send a few out.


----------



## benji330i

I'm in for a group buy if one gets sorted!


----------



## Thomas_Si

*Got Some!*

Just bought a pot off the flea bay:thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

Got some being delivered to me this week from my supplier


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Pit Viper said:


> Has anyone done any tests of this yet (with pics if possible)?


Tried it out yesterday on the front wing of our metalic green astra, easy on & off, just seeing how it fairs on the durability stakes


----------



## Roc

Got some due tomorrow, looking forward to it and will report back.


----------



## Gandi

http://www.gpwizard.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_12&products_id=235

£33.99


----------



## VIPER

Gandi said:


> http://www.gpwizard.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_12&products_id=235
> 
> £33.99


^^^ That looks a bargain, especially with the free shipping


----------



## Guest

Thats cheap, inc free postage.


----------



## Alex L

It's been released 2 days and no-one on here has tried it and put up pics :doublesho :doublesho :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naddy37

Alex L said:


> It's been released 2 days and no-one on here has tried it and put up pics :doublesho :doublesho :lol: :lol:


It's because Gaz is at school....


----------



## VIPER

Alex L said:


> It's been released 2 days and no-one on here has tried it and put up pics :doublesho :doublesho :lol: :lol:


Quite surprised at this myself tbh - all the posts on various threads leading up to the release date and then.......silence :lol: (I'm sure the pics & reviews will appear soon  )

Also, as Raceglaze's 2 waxes were launched at about the same time, has anyone posted anything about those yet? (or better still a comparison with the AG?)


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Alex L said:


> It's been released 2 days and no-one on here has tried it and put up pics :doublesho :doublesho :lol: :lol:


I tried my one on monday & yesterday just haven't taken any pics


----------



## Gandi

Its Coz no one wants to spend 40 quid on AG wax lol


----------



## VIPER

Gandi said:


> Its Coz no one wants to spend 40 quid on AG wax lol


I think there _is_ an element of that - you're right


----------



## Gandi

Every one is wanting it but we are all waiting to see if its any good but no wants to buy it lol


----------



## drive 'n' shine

The wax on its own isn't actually £40 its the kit (2 applicators & 1 M/F) with the wax thats £40  I believe they will be selling the pot on its own to the trade for a lot less than £40.00, at least that what my AG rep told me.


----------



## Car Key

You would of thought 'The Doctor' might of had an opinion already, but not a word. You couldn’t keep him out of an AG thread, but now he’s conspicuous by his absence. I think he might of had his wings clipped by the mods...


----------



## richjohnhughes

Pics Anyone?????


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'll put pics up on Saturday - Im getting some on Friday from my local rep.


----------



## DPN

Gandi said:


> Every one is wanting it but we are all waiting to see if its any good but no wants to buy it lol


It is a really good product i have tested it and i really like the results.

Just as a pointer AG Head office are going mad about the guys that are selling this product cheap on eBay and have been calling up all the authorised distrubution points to find out who is selling this stuff on, to be resold at such a low price.

Get it while you can


----------



## PootleFlump

I got my pot, just haven't had a chance to apply yet, maybe this weekend. It looks so nice I don't want to lol.


----------



## jonnie5

I too have just ordered one, but with only putting Titanium on about 2 weeks ago I doubt I will be able to see what its like very soon. If anyone want to meet up in the Fife area I'm more than happy for someone test it out on there car.


----------



## chrisfoster1971

I am thinking about it but like everyone has suggested the results will be the deciding factor, as in the midst of getting some Menz from Rich, in return for his help..


----------



## PootleFlump

A couple of little shots of the product to admire


----------



## isherdholi

The AG wax is in a similar price range as Zym0l Carbon (and the other Zym0l waxes that are the same price). I wonder how it will compare.

I'm receiving a tub of Collinite 915 today (courtesy of Harley) - so I don't think I'll buy the AG wax just yet.

It'd be nice to see pics of a car which has had this applied to it (befores and afters as usual), and a more ********** verdict on durability.


----------



## Bigears

I agree, be good to see some before and after shots.

I'm new at this and just getting together a stash of detailing products. I'm watching this one closely.


----------



## Bigpikle

isherdholi said:


> The AG wax is in a similar price range as Zym0l Carbon (and the other Zym0l waxes that are the same price). I wonder how it will compare.
> 
> I'm receiving a tub of Collinite 915 today (courtesy of Harley) - so I don't think I'll buy the AG wax just yet.
> 
> It'd be nice to see pics of a car which has had this applied to it (befores and afters as usual), and a more ********** verdict on durability.


it isnt far off the price of the new Raceglaze wax as well, which has got good reviews, so this is becoming a very competitive price bracket, with entry level Zym and SV products, Dodo's, Victorias etc all competing head to head....


----------



## Mr OCD

Got mine for £26...


----------



## Guest

No, its under alot of prices.

Remember what you get with the wax, 2 x applicators and a MF Cloth.

Now I dont know the quality of the applicators or the cloth, but does the RaceGlaze come with applicators and cloth?

So minus the pads etc and its now sub £30 easy, maybe even in the £20 mark.

Thats collinite area.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Engine_Swap said:


> Got mine for £26...


Well whoever you got it from is selling it at a loss then (even at trade price) :lol:


----------



## GateKiller

I'm Sorry....

But I have to laugh at all the rush buying of this product which seems to be a result of Autoglym's very good marketing.

How durable is it?
Well, you won't really know for a good few months after someone has tested it properly.

Does it look better than ever other wax available?
No doubt it will look better than unwaxed paint, but I doubt anyone can tell the difference between this and a similar wax side by side.

Have you been overcome by AG's Marketing?
Probably.


I am going to wait a few months until some good tests of this wax have been done and quite a few people have used it. Will it stand the test of time like SRP has? Only time will tell.

Stephen x


----------



## Guest

i want it because its shiney :argie: 

its brought out the magpie in me

want shiney object

want shiney object

want shiney object


----------



## markbigears

I wish there was an option without the cloth and applicators, got plenty of these. I just want the wax, which at £40 i'm not sure I can justify over vics.
I'm keeping an eye out on eBay for the 100 pots that went free to pistonhead car owners!


----------



## Roc

Engine_Swap said:


> Got mine for £26...


Got mine for £22 (I am trade).

A LOT of excess packaging that is not required.

Nice looking applicators. Thin microfibre (never liked AG MF's much).

Smells good.

Needs to be applied with a damp applicator.

Will try it later.


----------



## RaceGlazer

The new RG wax does come with an applicator as we felt some folks stepping up to this level of product might not have one, but figured people will have their own cloths...
The pot is also twin walled at the bottom to protect the product inside, though its clear so you can see we're not conning you !
It also comes in a draw string bag to keep it tidy and the sun off it - again, provided as its practical, not for effect.


----------



## sufff

GateKiller said:


> I'm Sorry....
> 
> But I have to laugh at all the rush buying of this product which seems to be a result of Autoglym's very good marketing.
> 
> How durable is it?
> Well, you won't really know for a good few months after someone has tested it properly.
> 
> Does it look better than ever other wax available?
> No doubt it will look better than unwaxed paint, but I doubt anyone can tell the difference between this and a similar wax side by side.
> 
> Have you been overcome by AG's Marketing?
> Probably.
> 
> I am going to wait a few months until some good tests of this wax have been done and quite a few people have used it. Will it stand the test of time like SRP has? Only time will tell.
> 
> Stephen x


I've emailed AG but doubt I will get a reply
Have asked what the carnuaba volume/content is and what grade of carnuaba is being used etc

To be honest I am never going to pay over £30 for a wax unless I know it is going to offer me some real visual difference than my current wax (Pete's 53) which has 53% White Carnuaba and even though it is £20 it does really bring out a nice wet look, Vic Concours I found brings out more glossy type of shine rather than wet when I used that, will have to do a test once I'm not ill and have some time.


----------



## BigLeegr

sufff said:


> I've emailed AG but doubt I will get a reply
> Have asked what the carnuaba volume/content is and what grade of carnuaba is being used etc


I think it was mentioned that the % should be around 40% carnauba. (But noticed it not mentioned on their site.)


----------



## Destroyers

GateKiller said:


> I'm Sorry....
> 
> But I have to laugh at all the rush buying of this product which seems to be a result of Autoglym's very good marketing.
> 
> ....
> 
> Have you been overcome by AG's Marketing?
> Probably.


Since when did a website with 3 paragraphs about the product, and only a small portion of thier homepage about the product, become "very good marketing".

Please explain.


----------



## DPN

Destroyers said:


> Since when did a website with 3 paragraphs about the product, and only a small portion of thier homepage about the product, become "very good marketing".
> 
> Please explain.


They have designed a site for it.

http://www.highdefinitionwax.com/


----------



## Destroyers

True, but it wasn't reachable from the main site until the day of release. If you go to http://www.autoglym.co.uk/, its only a a little portion on the left hand side.

My point is that there is no big marketing going on here, a website that costs them barely anything to create, and a piston heads article. Their website isn't even making erroneous statements (I suppose you could call "major advancement" a bit naive), so comments regarding them "spending money on marketing hype" is unfair imho.


----------



## PootleFlump

GateKiller said:


> I'm Sorry....
> 
> But I have to laugh at all the rush buying of this product which seems to be a result of Autoglym's very good marketing.
> 
> How durable is it?
> Well, you won't really know for a good few months after someone has tested it properly.
> 
> Does it look better than ever other wax available?
> No doubt it will look better than unwaxed paint, but I doubt anyone can tell the difference between this and a similar wax side by side.
> 
> Have you been overcome by AG's Marketing?
> Probably.
> 
> I am going to wait a few months until some good tests of this wax have been done and quite a few people have used it. Will it stand the test of time like SRP has? Only time will tell.
> 
> Stephen x


No rush buying here - I didn't pay a pennie for my tub


----------



## mjt998

Looks like the Fiat boys beat us to it.....:doublesho 
http://www.fiatforum.com/car-care/135443-autoglym-high-definition-wax.html

I'm keen to see how good this product is - although I'll have to wait a bit longer to see it in the flesh, as the pot I ordered has gone astray in the post!!:wall:


----------



## Bigpikle

those pics of the red Punto look good, but its sooo hard to tell from a picture and we've no idea what the finish is like close up, what prep was done etc.

Interesting they are suggesting 5-6 month durability, as that would put it right into Collinite territory and if it looks that good as well for that long, then could well be a good product?

For the first time during a hyped product launch though, I am honestly not interested, as I have finally accepted I have plenty of superb stuff already and the last thing I need is an AG wax, however good it might be :lol:


----------



## GateKiller

Destroyers said:


> True, but it wasn't reachable from the main site until the day of release. If you go to http://www.autoglym.co.uk/, its only a a little portion on the left hand side.
> 
> My point is that there is no big marketing going on here, a website that costs them barely anything to create, and a piston heads article. Their website isn't even making erroneous statements (I suppose you could call "major advancement" a bit naive), so comments regarding them "spending money on marketing hype" is unfair imho.


I would suggest that their trying to pitch the products as something that is "The Best and Exclusive".

You cannot buy the product from their website, nor does it say where you can buy it. Also, the flash into pitches itself as the best AG product ever.

Regarding the website... does SRP have it's own site... no.

Anyway, the proof is in the pudding. This thread is full of people going:

"Ooo, new wax, where can I buy it from, I want it now" etc.



Stephen x


----------



## Thomas_Si

Bigpikle said:


> those pics of the red Punto look good, but its sooo hard to tell from a picture and we've no idea what the finish is like close up, what prep was done etc.
> 
> Interesting they are suggesting 5-6 month durability, as that would put it right into Collinite territory and if it looks that good as well for that long, then could well be a good product?
> 
> For the first time during a hyped product launch though, I am honestly not interested, as I have finally accepted I have plenty of superb stuff already and the last thing I need is an AG wax, however good it might be :lol:


It's actually a Bravo


----------



## Mr OCD

drive 'n' shine said:


> Well whoever you got it from is selling it at a loss then (even at trade price) :lol:


Your wrong ... 

I know exactly how much he was buying it at.


----------



## DPN

Engine_Swap said:


> Your wrong ...
> 
> I know exactly how much he was buying it at.


Some traders bought it at 2007 trade prices. The new 2008 price list didn't get to a lot of suppliers till wednesday.


----------



## Bigpikle

Thomas_Si said:


> It's actually a Bravo


of course....but I was SOOOO dazzled by the unbelievable, amazing, stunning and obviously long lasting shine and finish left on the paint by the incredible new mind blowing Hi Def wax that I didnt notice :lol: :lol:

or of course, I was an ar$e and should have known that


----------



## Roc

Just tried this stuff.

Easy to apply, glides onto the paint (a little too easy, so go easy with the thickness).

Very easy to remove, even if you did go too thick.

Leaves a great, smooth surface, great look, good beading.

Nice applicator, if a little slippy as it has to be damp.

Never a fan of the AG microfibres, but it does the job ok.

In all, so far, impressed with it, definately at the correct price point.

Instructions could be better, Joe Public will probably just be slapping this stuff on dull, unprepped paint, and be unimpressed, a few words extra could've changed that.

Time will tell on durability.

One thing I noticed is that it's quite lumpy in the tub.


----------



## Supreme Detailing

The one thing that there is NO mention of with the AG wax is the need for Pre wax cleansing.


----------



## Neil_M

Please keep us posted on the durability of it ROC. I would love to know how it lasts.

Supreme Detailing, as you say that is strange they done mentioned any pre wax clensing. I would have though like most companies they would have mentioned their other products to be used before it (SRP EGP etc.)


----------



## Roc

Neil_M said:


> Please keep us posted on the durability of it ROC. I would love to know how it lasts.
> 
> Supreme Detailing, as you say that is strange they done mentioned any pre wax clensing. I would have though like most companies they would have mentioned their other products to be used before it (SRP EGP etc.)


I think this will be a problem for them, so many people will be disappointed after using it on unprepped or poor paint.

It's a good wax for sure, but as I said earlier, Joe Public wont know how to apply it correctly and will be unimpressed as a result.

It repels the rain very well I'll say too.


----------



## VIPER

Neil_M said:


> Please keep us posted on the durability of it ROC. I would love to know how it lasts.
> 
> Supreme Detailing, as you say that is strange they done mentioned any pre wax clensing. I would have though like most companies they would have mentioned their other products to be used before it (SRP EGP etc.)


As I mentioned on another thread about this wax - I'm sure they could have included a small sample of SRP in the box (at the expense of the MF, if they had to). The end result for those unfamiliar with this type of product would than have been much better (and could have boosted sales of SRP as well).


----------



## Atlantean

I got this today off the Autoglym rep - not had a chance to try it out but is looks OK. Personally I think the packaging is a bit OTT but that is probably aimed at a particular market.


----------



## ModBod

Why is everyone looking for reason to slate AG, E.G, Why no sample of SRP, why no say this or that in the instructions, every other wax on the market comes in a Jar with wipe on buff off after (insert mins here) in the instructions, I don’t hear anyone moan about how simple Dodo juice’s packaging or instructions are (I love Dodo BTW) or whoever else.

Surly if it’s a good product it deserves praise no matter who manufactured it?

In short if we are going to slate a product because it don’t mention this or that in the instructions, then we should have slated every product that has been released in the last 20 years.


----------



## honda-r

^^^^^ Good point well made


----------



## Supreme Detailing

The instructions state only that car should be wash using their car shampoo, But like most peeps know on DW is that to get the best results from anything is to put the time in on the prep work.

I have used this on my Impreza and it is easy on easy off so in all good results just not to keen on the applicator that comes with it.
But there is a market for it, someone may not want to pay to have Z / Sw or New Dodos on their car but Hi Definition wax may be in their price range
Good product to top up the price for anyone offering standard valets.

sean


----------



## polsonm87

just ordered some, currently use srp then egp would i be able to apply this after egp?

cheers
polson


----------



## Thomas_Si

*Try This*

Washed with AG Shampoo
UDS applied with Sonus SFX Pro hand applicator
1 Coat of HD Wax





































I'm very happy with the results this is the 1st time I've ever used a wax.

Applies and buffs off very easy:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Thomas_Si said:


> Washed with AG Shampoo
> UDS applied with Sonus SFX Pro hand applicator
> 1 Coat of HD Wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with the results this is the 1st time I've ever used a wax.
> 
> Applies and buffs off very easy:thumb:


I saw this in another post, the finish looks nice, and I am sure the car looks much better than the photos suggest yes? 
I am not sure why so many are doubting the product, if it is over priced then so what? there are many products that are over priced and the same slaters are using them with no complaint, it's my birthday at the end of the month and I may just try and coax somebody into buying me some to try, AG products always deliver what they promise so I have no reason to beleive this will not follow previous offerings. just my other 2 pennies worth


----------



## adamf

They'll do a clay next!


----------



## PJS

Don't be daft, it'd never sell! :lol:


----------



## Ebonic

bought some HD wax from the AG stand at the fast show at the weekend. will try it on my power red astra and post the results. got talking to the woman on the stand and they are indeed releasing a clay bar in the not so distant future


----------



## Polish wizard

Good point read my mind


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ive got to be honest i just cant get excited aout this..Ive been offered a tub at half price and just dont know if i would use it,,,,,I just cant justify spending 8 hours on a car and then putting autoglym on it as an lsp. Im probably totally wrong in this thought but it just doesnt feel right im afraid. Id rather use Petes 53 or Lusso as i get a feel good factor from it and know its superb and this tub just looks all wrong design wise aswell....Anything with the union jack or England on it just reminds me of yobs and the wax just feels like a max power thing at the shows all the gold chained geezers will be rubbing on their dusty cars.

Just found this description for it..

Designed to be used on fine quality paintwork where the owner wishes to achieve a concours winning shine. High Definition Wax imparts a lustre and depth of shine normally only found on the most expensive hand built cars.

This is hand built but i just can see without any instructions bout refining the paintwork and prepping ready for this wax how it will wow customers..

A HAND BUILT CAR...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

So you're judging the brand and the packaging above the quality of the wax?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yes absolutely the same as i would never buy a lada no matter what the reviews..

I can only be honest but its just not for me.....I just cannot see any proffesional detailer offering an Autoglym lsp personally whereas Dodo and other quirky products i can see it totally as it has the wow and bizarre factor to it but Autoglym No....

Dont get me wrong im not a total Autoglym hater or anything as i entered concours using Autoglym and won a trophy but just now i wouldnt use it i dont believe.....I may get a tub and use it for testing but not long term on any cars i do definetly not.


----------



## Thomas_Si

I'm going to come back and defend this wax

Like some others my first experience of detailing came through Autoglym. I still use most of their products for detailing, as they get good results for the money.

If you ignore the blingy outer packaging box. The wax tub itself has very simple understated design to it.

I did prep my paint, claying and correcting what I could by hand using uds and a sonus hand pad as I am still saving up for a da machine.

One coat of this wax made a big difference to my car. The shine was wetter and deeper and it beads tighter and sheets faster.

A month on its as good as ever.

There probably are better waxes out there for slightly more or the same money but I wouldn't discount it with some brand snobbery as I'vef ound it to be a good wax that it very easy to apply.

I got this result.










Very pleased with it considering the paint still has a lot of swirls I couldn't remove by hand so I'm not even seeing the true results this could give yet.

Ifeel justified in commenting as I have tried this wax out


----------



## MickCTR

I'd be interested to hear what people think of the durability. I opened a tub in the shop the oher day and the smell reminded me of 476s


----------



## Avanti

vxrmarc said:


> Yes absolutely the same as i would never buy a lada no matter what the reviews..
> 
> I can only be honest but its just not for me.....I just cannot see any proffesional detailer offering an Autoglym lsp personally whereas Dodo and other quirky products i can see it totally as it has the wow and bizarre factor to it but Autoglym No....
> 
> Dont get me wrong im not a total Autoglym hater or anything as i entered concours using Autoglym and won a trophy but just now i wouldnt use it i dont believe.....I may get a tub and use it for testing but not long term on any cars i do definetly not.


Depends what you call professional, obviously the detailers are in the practice for financial gain,whether you like it or not, more people are familiar with the AG name than some other brands, whether it's better or not. Realistically people who pay for their cars to be cleaned either dislike doing it themselves or it is more cost effective for somebody else to do it for them.


----------



## Neil_M

I cannot understand why there are soo many venomous replies in this post.

Its only a wax at the end of the day.

If you dont want to try it thats fair enough.

They are entitled to release a new product.


----------



## Thomas_Si

MickCTR said:


> I'd be interested to hear what people think of the durability. I opened a tub in the shop the oher day and the smell reminded me of 476s


Will let you know in a bit lol. Had it for a month with one coat with no change I have put another coat on, mainly to improve the beading/sheeting.

Will post in a few months time so far I'm impressed though:wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm very impressed too, but I have nothing decent to compare it against...


----------



## wassap

To be fair, i dont think its snobbery, it purely down to the cost of the damn thing, 40 notes is alot of money for a wax nowadays.Theres alot established stuff out there available for less.

Im sticking to my uber long lasting Collinite.


----------



## dominic84

This has to the most two faced thread I have ever seen :lol: Just because Autoglym are mass market doesn't automatically make their products bad - quite frankly people are paying through the nose for Meguiars/CG/all these other hyped brands vs Autoglym or Autosmart. 

And as for all this 'will it pass the test of time' crap! Give it a rest, when have Autoglym ever produced a product that was a failure? Hmmmm let me think! :wall:


----------



## Dave KG

I'm very much looking forward to my tub of this wax arriving.

I care not about the packaging - brand names, brand snobbery, means nothing to me: I buy jeans in Tesco  

But seriously, just because it says Autoglym on the side, why oh why are people dissing it without even trying it?! It just smacks me as crazy!! I mean, in the past, a Skoda wasn't that good a car but by god the brand turned around - would folks refuse to buy a Skoda? Now AG have produced some mighty fine products (just typically used very badly, but hardly a fault of the product is it?) so they are on a good footing to start with, so what's folks problem with the name? 

The marketing - well, lets just say, I've seen a lot worse from some far more favoured brands.

It seems that just because of the name, some folks aren't willing to give it a go which I personally think is a wee bit of a shame, but thats life. Returning the jeans, there's no way a good friend of mine (who likes Prada, Gucci and the like) would ever buy her clothes from Tesco, even without trying them first. Guess its the same idea.


----------



## PootleFlump

Dave KG said:


> Returning the jeans, there's no way a good friend of mine (who likes Prada, Gucci and the like) would ever buy her clothes from Tesco, even without trying them first. Guess its the same idea.


Stick a prada/gucci/overpriced label on the tesco jeans and she'd probably never know. Likewise, stick AG HD Wax in a clear crystal container and sell it for 10x the current price and people would be queuing to buy it.


----------



## Blazebro

dominic84 said:


> This has to the most two faced thread I have ever seen :lol: Just because Autoglym are mass market doesn't automatically make their products bad - quite frankly people are paying through the nose for Meguiars/CG/all these other hyped brands vs Autoglym or Autosmart.
> 
> And as for all this 'will it pass the test of time' crap! Give it a rest, when have Autoglym ever produced a product that was a failure? Hmmmm let me think! :wall:


Pete's 53 is £19.99 delivered and has a higher Canuba content, your point being?


----------



## Dave KG

Blazebro said:


> Pete's 53 is £19.99 delivered and has a higher Canuba content, your point being?


But what are the results? There's more to wax than carnauba content, and as has been discussed, manufacturers can massage the figures to suit quite neatly depending on how they are choosing to measure the content.

In honesty though, its more about the blend than just carnauba content and at the end of the day, any looks differences are going to be very slight.

Pete's 53 is a wax I have - I wasn't impressed. Lasted not that much longer than Souveran for me, which is reknowned for poor durability and added absolutely nothing to the finish for me.


----------



## spitfire

Rich said:


> I did not realise this forum had so many snobs on it. AG SRP and EGP when used correctly will easily produce the results as good and often better then lots of the popular 'fad' type sealants on here.
> 
> I can not understand why some many people will spend 40 quid on a pot or Souveran or 32 quid on a pot of *Dodo (both of which have issues)* and then turn there nose up at something as it contains an AG Badge when no one has even tried it yet.
> 
> With Dave - Most of you that [email protected] at AG products don't use them correctly and then moan about it. The only things AG lacked in there range for me where a clay bar and a wax, I could happily do a car with all of there products and just lacked them.


Please, what are the issues with Dodo?


----------



## Dave KG

spitfire said:


> Please, what are the issues with Dodo?


I think, in the world of LSP, one man's issues are another man's subtle nuances... Its so subjective, it just impossible really with so many waxes on the market to decisively say one is better than the other, and that one has definite issue and the other doesn't...

I mean, I would say Souveran has poor durability - I'm sure some will disagree, and some will not care (me included).


----------



## spitfire

Dave KG said:


> I think, in the world of LSP, one man's issues are another man's subtle nuances... Its so subjective, it just impossible really with so many waxes on the market to decisively say one is better than the other, and that one has definite issue and the other doesn't...
> 
> I mean, I would say Souveran has poor durability - I'm sure some will disagree, and some will not care (me included).


I just wondered Dave, as I'm more than happy with my Dodo BA.

Durability? 
Well it never really gets a chance to wear off as I top it up regularly as I like that feeling of having just waxed it. I guess that will be the same with AG for many folk and the souveran you mentioned. i.e. If it looks reasonably good then they wont mind topping it up every month or in my case every couple of weeks:lol: I have more issues with spending hundreds of pounds on a wax than I do with who makes it.


----------



## Dave KG

I like my BA armour too, it was my favourite Dodo wax until the Supernatural which is impressing me - only the second wax to really do so actually, Supernatural and Best of Show...


----------



## spitfire

Dave KG said:


> I like my BA armour too, it was my favourite Dodo wax until the Supernatural which is impressing me - only the second wax to really do so actually, Supernatural and Best of Show...


Pity you have to spend £30 quid for a wooden tub though for the SN


----------



## Dave KG

spitfire said:


> Pity you have to spend £30 quid for a wooden tub though for the SN


I think you'll find it coming out in a plastic one soon


----------



## maesal

Dave KG said:


> I think you'll find it coming out in a plastic one soon


Wow, great news !! :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

maesal said:


> Wow, great news !! :thumb:


Ditto, I might be tempted when it does :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

I am trying to find the post where DF wrote that the wood pots would be limited edition or such like, and that it would become available in plastic pots for those that didn't want to pay the extra but I cant just now...

I'm sure if the demand is there for it though, Dodo will be quick to respond to it


----------



## alanjo99

I remember them saying limited stocks to begin with - but not limited edition


----------



## maesal

I'll be very interested !!


----------



## Dodo Factory

Dave KG said:


> I am trying to find the post where DF wrote that the wood pots would be limited edition or such like, and that it would become available in plastic pots for those that didn't want to pay the extra but I cant just now...
> 
> I'm sure if the demand is there for it though, Dodo will be quick to respond to it


Heheh, I have to read DW these days to find out what we are up to  You guys are pretty much on the ball as ever, and Dave obviously has connections in all the right places. I'd expect nothing less 

Anyway, the bespoke wood container is NOT a limited edition and will be here to stay. Yes, it's 30 quid for packaging. But it's damn attractive packaging and has a wow factor in the flesh. It also means you buy one container and then refill for life at a lower cost. So we're like Tescos with their carrier bags, I suppose. Also, we make no bones about charging for packaging. It took a while to source, I designed it myself on a scrap of paper and the wood boys have done us proud. If you want to spend 30 quid on a month's Sky subs instead, or a pot of Victoria, we won't stop you. We want to stop people staring at some wax in a lump of acrylic with a 1000 GBP plus price tag and thinking that all the money is going towards the wax. You *may* just be paying for the packaging, and in some cases, the acrylic isn't as expensive as you think.

However, we hear what you're saying. And in fact we had already done some good guesswork. We launched with a much less expensive panel pot option to get rid of the bull factor that often accompanies a mega expensive wax that only a few people get to try (I've never seen an owner of one of these mega pricey waxes ever slag them off - OK, the wax IS going to be great but could they ever admit to making a costly mistake if they were slightly disappointed with, or underwhelmed by, their purchase?). With sample pots costing half what a standard Dodo wax costs, everyone can see if they like it, or if it offers them more. If it doesn't, you won't have had to remortgage the hamster unnecessarily and be left with that embarrassing and expensive exercise of selling a pricey superwax on ebay, complete with certificate of authenticity, velvet drawstring bag, golden spoon and letter from the prime minister about how he personally used it on his Lagonda.

The final strand to the Supernatural story will indeed be 'pots of mass production'. Because Supernatural 250ml has packaging that is very time consuming to make and difficult to keep in regular supply, plus it's expensive and not everyone wants a fancy pot anyway, we will indeed do some kind of variant in traditional packaging. We will sacrifice some wow factor for improved supply and a lower initial purchase price per ml. No worries. It just won't be for a good few months, as we have so much else going on, and it will cost more per ml than the refills offered to Supernatural woodsmen and woodswomen. These guys aren't paying for any packaging or labelling second time around, so they will be getting the best value of all.

What we absolutely won't do, though, is discontinue the wooden pot. It was our aim to make a genuinely different container, to a bespoke design that was conceived SOLELY for the purpose of storing and dispensing premium car wax. It is a statement that we can go super-premium, that Dodo isn't just a 'cheap' wax, and that we will be different wherever we are in the marketplace. Some people thought that Dodo Juice would be a fad that would last a few months then fizzle out. It didn't. I'm sure some people thought the same about the wooden pot and that it will be discontinued in a month or so, after the headlines have died down and initial supply has been met. It won't.

If you want to hold on until a plastic pot comes out, be our guest. Heck, even try a competitor's wax. Try a panel pot if you want, or even take another look at Doublewax. It's really quite good even without a fancy container. Otherwise, polycarbonate will have its day, we just don't know when


----------



## Dodo Factory

Anyway, I have just realised this is all on an AG thread, so I hope that answers any Dodo speculation and we can let the AG thread go back onto topic.

As it happens, I think they did a great job of their launch microsite and made a pretty good fist of the packaging. Well done AG. I haven't tried the wax yet, but I'm sure it's fine. I think everyone has used AG products and even if they aren't overly fashionable in the specialist market, some products like SRP are classics and AG really do nail the volume from a sales perspective. Credit where it's due.


----------



## maesal

What is the diameter of the sample pot?


----------



## spitfire

Thanks for that Dom. I''ll hang off for the polycarboate then. A £30 quid wooded pot would not see much light of day sitting in my garage and would be such a waste. I'm glad to hear you listening to the customer something that Zymbol have forgotten along the way. I wish Dodo every success.:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I totally agree with what you have posted Dom to be honest same as buying a dvd or special edition , do you want the film or do you want the fancy tin the film comes in?? Personally i want the look aswell as the product so id happily pay extra if the option is there but some may be happier with just the product...A choice is always good.


----------



## Dodo Factory

maesal said:


> What is the diameter of the sample pot?


47mm internal diameter, 30ml contents.

And thanks for the other comments guys. :wave:


----------



## maesal

Dodo Factory said:


> 47mm internal diameter, 30ml contents.
> 
> And thanks for the other comments guys. :wave:


Thanks mate, I'll measure an yellow applicator to compare. :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

They're small compared to yellow applicators, but you can 'fold' the applicator to give it more of a point.
Hope that helps
DF


----------



## maesal

Dodo Factory said:


> They're small compared to yellow applicators, but you can 'fold' the applicator to give it more of a point.
> Hope that helps
> DF


Thanks :thumb:


----------

